# Platys or Swordtails or Mollies



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I am moving my krib pair, so, have a 12.5 gallon with gravel, rocks, drift wood, plants in it....it is well established.....I'd like to get a pair of albino plecos for that tank, and some live bearers...., but which ones....I have some guppies all ready and having fun with them....is there another live bearer....or all 3? Will they cross breed...? Just wondering....?

Can someone give me some advice or help with this...?


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Mollies ideally should have a brackish environment. Platies and sword tails will interbreed, so best to keep them separate. I'd go for platies because they are a bit smaller. If you like guppies you might look into Endlers.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks....I think I am going with Platies...


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Mickey mouse platys!!!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Any recommendation as to which place to get my platy's....mickey mouse or other...?


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

swordtails are my favorite.... deep orange ones are sweet


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I like swords as well.....it's just the tank is only 12.5 gallon, so I think the platies will do better....I think I am getting platies this weekend.....


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Yea swordtails are mre distintive. And really easy to breed. They were my first fish I ever had to breed


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Any fish store has Platys or should have platys. You live in New west, so I mean king eds, but the best platys I got were at the place behind costco, omg what the hells the name in surrey??


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> Any fish store has Platys or should have platys. You live in New west, so I mean king eds, but the best platys I got were at the place behind costco, omg what the hells the name in surrey??


 Pauls aquariums!!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, never been to Paul's Aquariums...


----------

